
Google expects its staff to work from home until 2021 - MetallicCloud
https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-expects-its-staff-to-work-from-home-until-2021-and-its-not-alone/
======
kyrra
This post can likely can be merged with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23116571](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23116571)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

